# Now streaming!



## Wulfe (Jun 26, 2012)

I have decided to start streaming since my days and nights have been mixed up. Last time I streamed I went for like 6-7 movies straight. Come join the fun! Wrist cutters a lover story is now playing, and what comes on next has yet to be determined. 

livestream.com

/wulfe2



Sorry if this isnt the right place to post, but this is bout the best of a spot I could think of

Stream ended. Not enough people D:


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 26, 2012)

Moved to lynx plox because off topic isn't the place for shameless plugs.


----------

